# Yes, it's another noob looking for advice...



## Arnolfini (21 Apr 2008)

Hi all

My apologies for the repetition, but I'm another noob looking for advice on which bike to buy!

I had a bit of a search, but none of the threads seemed to quite match what I'm after, hence me starting a new one (sorry it's so long-winded)... 

First a bit about me:

I'm an extremely unfit 29yr old. Don't smoke, but I'm several stone heavier than I ought to be.

I want to take up cycling to lose a stone or two (or five), and generally improve my fitness. I'll probably start off with riding at weekends, then start doing the commute to work (it's only about 6-7 miles each way... albeit with several enormous hills). Once I'm reasonably fit I intend to have a go at the London-Brighton run, and possibly go on a few cycling tours.

The vast majority (probably c90%) of my riding will be on roads, but I want a bike that's sturdy enough to handle some *light* off road use (by that I just mean parks, trails, bridleways, etc). As such, I'm leaning towards some sort of hybrid.

The thing is, I haven't much idea what the good brands are, or what I should be looking for. I've set myself a budget of <£500, and I know I want the following:
It's got to be reasonably lightweight
Probably no suspension (I reckon it'll just slow things down, and I can't see it being necessary for my needs)
Lots of gears because of all the hills
I fancy something with disc breaks
I want a decent make
It needs to be able to handle my 15st7lb bulk (at least for the first few weeks, until the weight starts coming off)
So far these three have caught my eye:

Giant Escape M-Zero
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/id42909.html

Marin Muirwoods 29er (I'm a bit worried about the chromoly frame on this one... does that mean it'll be heavy?)
http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product.aspx?&id=693

GT Zum (I know it's from Halfords... but I think it's quite sexy, and seems to be a reasonable price)
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...b_33980-33957-106165_parentcategoryrn_106167#

To be honest though, I haven't a clue what I'm doing! If possible I want to have a bike by next weekend, but I want the most bangs for my buck, and want to be sure of the suitability of whatever I choose... Can anyone help?

Oh yeah, and if anyone can recommend decent bike shops around the Croydon/Surrey area that'd be a bonus - especially if they have 0% finance deals available! 

Thanks in advance
Arn


----------



## punkypossum (21 Apr 2008)

Other shops do the GT Zum, so you don't need to go to halfords...I test rode one at Evans, and suspect most gt dealers will stock it.


----------



## Arnolfini (21 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the info punkypossum...

I've seen several Zums online, but Halfords are the only one I've seen with that particular model (the S2 with carbon forks and disc brakes). To be honest I don't have any real problem with buying a bike from Halfords, so long as it's a decent bike!

So what did you think of it after your test ride?


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2008)

Can't help with the bike choice as I don't know any of them. I do have a Marin but not that one. You seem to have thought it all through though. Have you included things like, helmet, lock, rack, bag, clothes (raingear), pump & multi-tool in your budget?

Also, 14 miles is a good commute distance per day, especially if you've some hills to get over too. When you first start can you break it up a bit. So say one day you cycle there but get the train or a lift back and slowly build up from there?

Many people also recommend a book called Cyclecraft if you've not done any bike commuting before.


----------



## Arnolfini (21 Apr 2008)

Thanks Crackle

Yeah - I've already bought a helmet, and budgeted an extra £100-150 for the other bits and pieces (I'll no doubt add bits here and there in the coming couple of months).

Thanks for your suggestions on building up to the commute, sounds like a plan... and that book looks like a worthwhile read too. I could do with a recap seeing as it's been nearly 20 years since I took my cycling proficiency test!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2008)

Hi Arnolfini, welcome!

You are a lucky man, because you live very close to this shop...
http://www.bikeplus.co.uk/
Visit or phone and ask for Paul Smith, very nice man and very knowledgeable.

Otherwise, don't discount drop-bar bikes, they'll handle a bit of towpath work.

The bikes you have shown are pretty damn robust construction...if spending 90% of your time on-roads and want to do a bit of distance then they are the wrong bikes. On the road you don't need discs, neither do you need scaffold pipe forks or big fat tyres. If you want a flat-bar bike look at say a Specialised Sirrus:
http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=86038
Bike Plus also do them, but I couldn't post a link.
Such a bike will be real fun to ride on the roads, fast, sporty and effortless, and although they look a bit "lightweight" are amazingly tough. 
Trek Pilot range similar. 
Then check if you need full length mudguards, or might want to fit a rack for some load-lugging.

Give Paul a call (I have no financial interest other than he has always good advice and friendly manner).

Pearson Cycles tucked away in the High Street in Sutton are good too.


Also important is to get good fitting advice and try before you buy.
Just a thought.


----------



## Arnolfini (21 Apr 2008)

Cool - thanks for the tips Fab! I'll give Paul a shout tomorrow... come to think of it, I think I might know Bike Plus - are they the one just opposite the Up The Creek comedy club (if it's still there, that is)?

To be honest, I guess part of me is leaning towards the MTB-style bikes cos I just really prefer the way they look. I know that's a stupid thing to base a decision on, but I can't help myself!

I'm also a little bit scared of the fragile looking road bikes....

Still, I'll ring Paul, and maybe pop down at some point later this week.

Thanks once again!
Arn


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> Many people also recommend a book called Cyclecraft if you've not done any bike commuting before.



Has Magnatom got you on commision 

Have a look at the Mongoose Crossway 850 it ticks most of your boxes but it does have front suspension although it's only 63 mm and it does have lockout so you could lockout on the road and then use it for your light trails and canal towpath rides and it's got hydraulic disc brakes (2008 model) £499.00 or if you can live without the disc brakes then Evans have got the 2007 model in the sale at £329.00 Bargain 

Simon


----------



## Arnolfini (21 Apr 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> Have a look at the Mongoose Crossway 850 it ticks most of your boxes but it does have front suspension although it's only 63 mm and it does have lockout so you could lockout on the road and then use it for your light trails and canal towpath rides and it's got hydraulic disc brakes (2008 model) £499.00



Ooooh... I _like_ that one 

I used to have a Mongoose BMX many many moons ago... (bought it from whatever Bike+ used to be, come to think of it!) - are they a respectable make for this kind of bike? ...Like I say, I'm utterly clueless, so apologies if I'm asking stupid questions!

Edit: One other thing... if I wanted to take it over some slightly rougher stuff (not hardcore downhill stuff or anything, but maybe across the downs or something) - would it be possible to put knobbly tyres on a bike like this and give it a go? Or would I be likely to wreck it?


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Apr 2008)

Mongoose are a very good make of bike and light cross country style riding will Not damage this bike 

I have a Mountain bike with slick tyres on but come the sales at the end of the season i'l either buy a more road orientated bike with drop handle bars or a Mongoose 850 

Simon


----------



## punkypossum (21 Apr 2008)

Arnolfini said:


> Thanks for the info punkypossum...
> 
> I've seen several Zums online, but Halfords are the only one I've seen with that particular model (the S2 with carbon forks and disc brakes). To be honest I don't have any real problem with buying a bike from Halfords, so long as it's a decent bike!
> 
> So what did you think of it after your test ride?



Sorry, you might be right, don't know about that particular model...

I hated the Zum, just could not get comfy on it, but then that's just me, a lot of people love it and it gets great reviews - the only way to find out is to testride it. Plus I think they have changed the geometry about slightly since I tested it...


----------



## Tynan (22 Apr 2008)

be adventurous and take advice from the shop, get something as roadie as you dare

it will make so much difference to your enjoyment

honest really really


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2008)

I've just bought the Escape M Zero, but not riden very many miles due to an "incompatibility" with the saddle. Purchased a new saddle yesterday so hopefully will now start putting on the miles. 

I went for disk brakes as I had managed to wear out my rims on my first bike in 18 months (due to my style of riding/not cleaning rims/hilly Bristol) and wanted better stopping in the wet.


----------



## Arnolfini (22 Apr 2008)

Hmmm... so many choices!

I rang round a few bike shops at lunch time today, who recommended the following:

Trek 7500 (looks like a lovely bike, but I have to admit the lack of disc brakes puts me off a little - I just really fancy the extra stopping power)
Trek Soho 2 (or 3 if I stretch the budget a little)
Specialized Sirrus (as did Fab) - although they said it really wouldn't be a good idea taking it off tarmac at all...
Specialized Globe Disc (don't really know much about this one)
After Jakes Dad mentioned the Mongoose Crossway 850 I really took a shine to it (admittedly that's only cos it looks sexy and has lots of kit... I've no idea what quality the components are, but they look fancy!). 

Unfortunately I think I'll have trouble riding one as no one seems to have one around here (although most were happy to order it)... also two of the four places I spoke to said that whilst Mongoose make fantastic mountain bikes and BMXs, their hybrids are a little so-so (although I obviously have no idea on the validity of that statement).  

Does anyone have any strong feelings about any of these bikes, or do they all sound OK?

I have a sneaking suspicion I'll end up going to a dealer this weekend, and just going along with whatever they tell me!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2008)

Well....
If you are looking for an all-round bike, you'll have to accept some compromise in some areas. I think you need to think about what those priorities might be. That's why many of us end-up with more than one bike, each one more focused to its use. In fact for on and off-road duties there is always the Specialized Tri-cross, but it is a big budget stretch. It's a Cyclo-cross bike, but makes a good commuter, an OK roadie bike, will do Audax and light touring duties....BUT it has drop bars and is more than £500.
http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/990/v/1/sp/

So, have a think about what is REALLY important.
Otherwise, Trek Giant, Spesh, all good brands with good vfm.

Globe: http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12277&catID=427


Also, just go through the check-list...mudguards, rack etc.

Finally, you really need to try a few in the right size. Good luck!


----------



## Arnolfini (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks Fab!

The tri-cross does look nice, but I don't think I can stretch the budget that far... also at my (currently non-existent) fitness level, I have a feeling I'd give myself a heart attack going up any sort of incline on a bike like that! 

Maybe once I get fit, and start doing the whole cycling thing a bit more seriously I could upgrade to something along those lines.

The Globe looks like the sort of thing I've got in mind though...

Knowing me, after getting all this great advice from you all, I'll still end up with something utterly different by the end of the weekend!

We will see!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2008)

Arnolfini said:


> Thanks Fab!
> 
> The tri-cross does look nice, but I don't think I can stretch the budget that far... *also at my (currently non-existent) fitness level, I have a feeling I'd give myself a heart attack going up any sort of incline on a bike like that! *
> 
> ...



On the contrary...you'd fly uphill like a scalded cat!
I think as part of your testing, you should try something like a Sirrus just to get an idea of how a light road bike feels for commuting compared to a heavier fatter tyred disc braked "Soft-road" bike.


----------



## Arnolfini (23 Apr 2008)

I guess... as it happens I'll be trying a Sirrus on Saturday, so I can get a better idea. I've been speaking to the guys at Bike+ (as you recommended, Fab), and they certainly seem very knowledgeable and helpful.

I think I've *finally* been talked round from insisting on disc brakes (as so many people have said they'd be overkill for the sort of riding I'd be doing, and the money spent on them would detract from the rest of the bike), and reckon I've narrowed it down to either the Spesh Sirrus Elite or Globe Comp (neither of which were on my original list!)

I have to admit I still prefer the more mountain bike-y _look_ of the Globe (it also looks more robust, and more likely to stand up to light off-road riding), but unfortunately Bike+ don't have any in stock at the moment.

Nonetheless I'll be going down there on Saturday morning to have a ride on the Sirrus, and may well end up going for it. Either that, or get them to order in the Globe, so I can have a try....


----------



## got-to-get-fit (27 Apr 2008)

Arnolfini

Screw the mountain type bikes...once you have that extra poundage of, you will be craving speed. 
Go for something robust like a specialised alez and have some decent pun**ure resistent tyres fitted.
I commuted on a mountain bike for years and when i got my first road bike it was like the clouds parted and the sun came out.
Seriously if its mostly roads and bridleways then get a road bike. You will thank me in the long run.


----------



## doyler78 (27 Apr 2008)

As someone who started looking for exactly the same bike as you are several years ago I ended up with a Sirrus Comp which I have to say I have loved however as everyone else has said you will get to the point where you have done as much as you can with that bike and the only extra speed you are going to get is from a proper road bike which is where I am now. I intended to go off road and all that however I've been off road twice in all that time and for the type of paths you are talking about a 28c tyre on a Sirrus would handle the routes perfectly adequately. Where a Sirrus falls down is on deep layers of very loose chippings as there is no grip to keep the bike from slidding away but that doesn't sound like the sort of surfaces you are talking about.

Personally I wish I had just gone down the road bike road then however that is just my experience.


----------



## Renard (27 Apr 2008)

doyler78 said:


> Personally I wish I had just gone down the road bike road then however that is just my experience.



Ditto. I did the same. Started out on a hybrid which was good for a couple of years until I wanted 'more'. 

If you are going down the hybrid line I've always thought the Genesis Day series of bikes are nice

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/index.php?bikeID=8&show_bike=TRUE


----------



## Arnolfini (27 Apr 2008)

Well I've ended up buying a bike... and am now the proud owner of a Specialized Globe Comp!

I took both the Globe and the Sirrus out for a test ride on Saturday morning, and immediately preferred the Globe. Whilst I can definitely see that the Sirrus is faster, it just felt too skittish for me to be comfortable on it.

I realise that most of that will just be down to the fact that it's been years since I last rode a bike, but the Globe just immediately felt much more comfortable, and a lot more 'me'.

One thing this has really brought home to me is just how incredibly unfit I am. I mean seriously, it's a miracle I'm alive at all. I didn't have a chance to ride the bike on Saturday after I bought it, but I took it round the block today (which is the best part of a mile). Dear lord, I thought I was going to die by the time I got home, and my legs had turned to jelly! Maybe I'm not ready for the full 4-5 mile commute _quite_ yet... but if I do a circuit or 2 of the block every night, I reckon I'll be able to attempt it in a couple of weeks!

I also figure that if I start getting a bit more hardcore, I can always trade up to a road bike in future, but the Globe suits me just fine in the meantime! 

Thanks to everyone for your help and advice, and thanks particularly to Fab for recommending Bike+. They were really great to deal with (especially Jeff and Paul S), and I'm sure I'll be back there in the future!

Arn


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2008)

Welcome to the club Arn!

Glad you got a result and examined the options. The great thing about cycling is that it really doesn't take long to build a bit of fitness and see your mileage increase significantly. Don't kill yourself, just little and often to start with.
Read "Cycle-craft" by Franklin (HMSO BOOKS) to help stay safe. Most of all, just enjoy the unfettered freedom.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (28 Apr 2008)

Arn

Get a cycle computer ... they are great little motivators


----------



## punkypossum (28 Apr 2008)

Make sure your saddle is high enough, when I first got back into cycling I thought my legs were going to fall off just going round the carpark, till I took it to the bikeshop and they pointed out my saddle was about 3 inches too low - it transformed everything!!!!


----------



## Arnolfini (28 Apr 2008)

got-to-get-fit said:


> Arn
> 
> Get a cycle computer ... they are great little motivators



That's definitely one of the items on my shopping list!

Don't suppose you (or anyone else) have any recommendations? Preferably something wireless, and which won't cost the earth!


----------



## Arnolfini (28 Apr 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Make sure your saddle is high enough, when I first got back into cycling I thought my legs were going to fall off just going round the carpark, till I took it to the bikeshop and they pointed out my saddle was about 3 inches too low - it transformed everything!!!!



Hmmm - my quads certainly started burning pretty quickly (causing the jelly legs as soon as I got off)... but i *think* the saddle is the right height....

When I'm sat on the stationary bike, i'm balancing on the balls of my feet - that means it's the right height, doesn't it? Or is there something else that I may need to adjust?


----------



## punkypossum (28 Apr 2008)

The usual rule of thumb is that your leg should be straight when your heel is is on the pedal at its lowest point, which means your leg will be slightly bend when you pedal normally with the ball of your foot...or you could go all technical and follow this:

"_There are quite a few methods for setting saddle height but, to avoid confusion, I will give just the one that I have found most reliable. Measure your inside leg and multiply this by 1.09 for men 1.08 for women (if you have small feet multiply by 1.07) then with the cranks in line with the seat tube measure from the surface of the lowest pedal, along the line of the seat tube to the top of the saddle. 

Knee pains usually mean that the saddle is too low, hamstring and groin pains usually mean it is too high.

If your saddle height is wrong adjust it by about 5mm per week until it is at the correct height. Too large an adjustment all at once can result in injury."_

Worked for me, but despite having small feet, I felt most comfortable with the 1.09 suggested for men... However, it means my feet can't touch the floor at all when sitting on the bike, which felt a bit odd at first...


----------



## Renard (28 Apr 2008)

Good luck. Enjoy!


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Apr 2008)

Arnolfini said:


> That's definitely one of the items on my shopping list!
> 
> Don't suppose you (or anyone else) have any recommendations? Preferably something wireless, and which won't cost the earth!



Aldi are doing one for £4.99 this Thursday but it's a wired one I think.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Apr 2008)

Arnolfini said:


> That's definitely one of the items on my shopping list!
> 
> Don't suppose you (or anyone else) have any recommendations? Preferably something wireless, and which won't cost the earth!



Aldi are doing one for £4.99 this Thursday but it's a wired one I think. Lots of other cheap gear as well if you need anything else.


----------



## Arnolfini (28 Apr 2008)

Hmmm OK - I'd never thought of Aldi being a place to buy bike gear, although I saw the name mentioned in the 'cycling snobbery' thread.

Looks like it might be worth finding out where my nearest branch is!


----------

